# beijaozão



## sambamocinha

Estou en contato de email com um amigo brasileiro.  Acho que ele gosta de mim.  Normalmente, ele escreve beijo, beijos, beijão quando termina a mensagem.  Mas à ultima vez, ele escreveu "beijãozao" e eu nunca vi esta palavra.  Tem um significado mais carnal ou mais carinhoso?

E outra pergunta é, o que dizer bjks?  Acho que é beijokas ou beijocas.  O que dizer isso?  Tem mais carinho do que beijinho ou beijo?  Qual e melhor para a esposa por seu marido, e qual e melhor para uma amiga por um amigo que talvez quer se tornar em namorado, mas não aparece rude?  Se alguem possa me explicar as diferenças entre todas as variaçoes de beijo como despedida no fim duma mensagem ou carta, eu o agradeceria muitíssimo.  Beijo, beijinho, beijão, beijocas, beijokas.  Eu sou mulher, falo ingles, e falo só um pequeño de português brasileiro.


----------



## machadinho

Tem um significado carinhoso. Quer dizer um beijo muito grande. Mas não é uma palavra normal do português, dessas que aparecem em dicionários. E "bjks" é, de fato, abreviação de "beijocas", também com sentido carinhoso.

"Beijos" e palavras derivadas, usamos como despedida em todo tipo de relação familiar, mais íntima ou informal: amigos, esposos, tios, avós etc. Como despedida, beijos, beijão, beijocas etc. não têm, por si, qualquer implicação sexual. "Beijos" é o básico em termos de carinho, e as demais servem para soar ainda mais carinhoso, rumo à pieguice.

Agora se o malandro disser que quer te beijar, aí a coisa toda já começa a esquentar.


----------



## sambamocinha

Obrigada, machadinho.  Que bom que beijãozao traz uma carga de carinho, talvez mais do que beijo, e não de carnalidade.  Desculpe me, mas eu não entendi "rumo à pieguice."  Acho que deve significar muito carinho...?

Valeu, Machadinho!  

Beijos


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Corroborando as palavras do sr. machadinho, _beijãozão_ corresponde a um beijo muito grande ou longo, provavelmente administrado por alguém de quem recebemos, e por quem nutrimos, muito amor.

A propósito, a senhorita escreve muito bem. A alegre maioria dos brasileiros a confundiria[m] por falante nativa de português, dada a escrita quase impecável. A única coisa que _gives_ você _away_ tem a ver com algumas palavrinhas em espanhol, que suponho tenha aprendido com igual maestria.


----------



## machadinho

Rumo à pieguice? Deixe-me tentar explicar em inglês: it can easily get mushy. Like: beijokinhas. @Vanda usa a variante do mineirês que soa equilibrada e graciosa: bjim.

bjim,
m.


----------



## Vanda

Uso mesmo.


----------



## sambamocinha

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Corroborando as palavras do sr. machadinho, _beijãozão_ corresponde a um beijo muito grande ou longo, provavelmente administrado por alguém de quem recebemos, e por quem nutrimos, muito amor.
> 
> A propósito, a senhorita escreve muito bem. A alegre maioria dos brasileiros a confundiria[m] por falante nativa de português, dada a escrita quase impecável. A única coisa que _gives_ você _away_ tem a ver com algumas palavrinhas em espanhol, que suponho tenha aprendido com igual maestria.



Muito obriagada pela sua generosidade, sr. Marcio.  Acho a lingua portuguêsa lindíssima, e sempre estou tentando melhorar. Não sei porque eu escrevi aquelas palavrinhas espanhais (ortografia?) porque não falo espanhol!  Mas claro que tenho ouvido umas palavrinhas espanhais.  (pf me ajude?)

Espero que você tenha razão de que tem muito amor dentro ele e mim, mas nao temos falado disso hà muito tempo por causa de vivermos tão longe um de outro.  No primeiro momento, quando li a despedida dele nessa mensagem, fiquei um poco preocupada de que ele tiver (tivesse?) mal intenções sexuais (sem amor) para mim, caso a palavra beijãozão tivesse a carga de carnalidade, ou mesmo carnalidade só.  Mas honestamente, acho que nos temos um carinho profundo e raro, que tem durado muito tempo.  Na sua opinião, será loucura achar amor naquela despedida neste caso, ou é impossível determinar?



machadinho said:


> Rumo à pieguice? Deixe-me tentar explicar em inglês: it can easily get mushy. Like: beijokinhas. @Vanda usa a variante do mineirês que soa equilibrada e graciosa: bjim.
> 
> bjim,
> m.


Muito obrigada por ter me explicar.  É muito complicada, a lingua portuguêsa, mas tão rica.  Eu sempre queria aprender mais!  

bjim,
s.


----------



## machadinho

sambamocinha said:


> Na sua opinião, será loucura achar amor naquela despedida neste caso, ou é impossível determinar?


Não que seja loucura. Não é loucura. (Salvo que o amor talvez seja uma das espécies de loucura, lembrando Platão.) Mas o que interessa é que ... é impossível determinar. Digo, é impossível determinar se temos um caso de amor quando o único indício for a presença da palavra "beijãozão". Eu mando beijos, beijinhos e beijões, até mesmo beijocas, para todas as minhas amigas e uns amigos mais seletos, tios e tias, primos, mas reservo o amor a uns poucos que vivem comigo ou a poucas escalas de avião daqui. Se você acha que há amor, é certamento porque há coisas muito mais apimentadas acontecendo atrás dessa correspondência do que a escrita de uma palavrinha carinhosa, mas corriqueira, no fim de uma mensagem.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

sambamocinha said:


> Muito obriagada pela sua generosidade, sr. Marcio.  Acho a lingua portuguêsa lindíssima, e sempre estou tentando melhorar. Não sei porque eu escrevi aquelas palavrinhas espanhais (ortografia?) porque não falo espanhol!  Mas claro que tenho ouvido umas palavrinhas espanhais.  (pf me ajude?)


De nada, sambamocinha (sambalittlegirl?)! Temos o maior prazer em ajudá-la. Permita-me apenas sugerir-lhe algumas pequenas correções. Por _espanhais_ você naturalmente quis dizer _espanhóis_; por _obriagada_¹, _obrigada_.


> Espero que você tenha razão de que tem muito amor dentro ele e mim, mas nao temos falado disso hà muito tempo por causa de vivermos tão longe um de outro.  No primeiro momento, quando li a despedida dele nessa mensagem, fiquei um poco preocupada de que ele tiver (tivesse?) mal intenções sexuais (sem amor) para mim, caso a palavra beijãozão tivesse a carga de carnalidade, ou mesmo carnalidade só.  Mas honestamente, acho que nos temos um carinho profundo e raro, que tem durado muito tempo.  Na sua opinião, será loucura achar amor naquela despedida neste caso, ou é impossível determinar?


Seu português, por assim dizer, _tá uma beleza! _Seu amigo com quem suponho tenha mantido um longo intercâmbio [quase que exclusivamente] em português fez um bom trabalho!

Prosseguindo com as correções, _pouco_, e não _poco_; _preocupada de que ele tiver mal intenções _deveria dar lugar a_ preocupada com que ele tivesse más intenções_, mas eu não acho essa construção usual no português do Brasil — talvez _preocupada com o fato de que ele tivesse_ _más intenções_ funcione melhor aqui.

_'Mas honestamente,'_ precisa de mais uma vírgula. Assim: _Mas, honestamente,_ — Os advérbios terminados em _-mente_, na emagadora maioria das vezes, costumam ficar entre vírgulas, exceto se funcionarem como adjetivos como neste exemplo: _os polítios regiamente favorecidos pela sobrecontagem dos votos elegeram-se_, onde _regiamente_ funciona como adjetivo, e não como advérbio. No mais, sua clara exposição não deixa dúvidas quanto ao que você quer dizer. Meus amigos foreiros poderão ter ideia diferente da minha ou ideia melhor. A eles, passo-lhes a palavra... e o bastão com que me baterão, por horas seguidas, senão por dias seguidos, por não ter aprendido o dever de casa. 


--------------------------
¹ Como está, numa roda de amigos, estes poderão pensar que você quis dizer _embriagada _(drunk)_._


----------



## machadinho

Adjetivo?


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Eu sabia que esse chute ia bater na trave! Se não isso, qual o valor semântico, morfológico e sintático de _regiamente_ nas frases:

a) _Os políticos regiamente favorecidos pela sobrecontagem dos votos elegeram-se_; e
b) _A sobrecontagem dos votos favoreceu regiamente os políticos, que se elegeram_?

Não sei tudo — eu erro... e crassa, fracassada, desastradamente... e tome advérbio!

Na minha míope e astigmática perspectiva, _regiamente_, na frase _a_, está agindo como advérbio de modo, que modifica o adjetivo _favorecidos_ que, por sua vez, modifica o substantivo _políticos_; na frase _b_, pura e simplesmente como advérbio de modo¹.

Temos algo parecido no inglês, pelo menos neste exemplo:

1. Some guys back at the DETRAN illegally issued many driver's licenses.
2. Some of these illegally issued driver's licences [allegedly] stemmed from some guys back at the DETRAN.

Que função ou funções podemos atribuir a _illegally_ nas frases 1 e 2?

Peraí, ainda tenho mais um _edit_:

Temos ainda "a not-so-illegally-issued driver's licence", de passível (ou quase impossível) concepção. A esse tipo de sentença os gramáticos de língua inglesa dão o nome de "phrasal adjective", mas as outras pessoas chamam de "compound modifier".

--------------------------
¹ Mas, antes de palitar os dentes, _comeria_ qualquer outra classe de palavra! Hahah!


----------



## sambamocinha

Obrigada pelas correções e dicas, e pelo elogio de novo, Marcio.  Você é realmente gentil demais.  Meu vocabulário está muito limitado, e faço muitos erros o tempo todo. Mesmo assim, gosto de tentar, e agredeço você e machadinho pela ajuda e o encorajamento. É graças a google translate que eu possa entendê-los,mais ou menos, quando vocês dizem (escrevem) palavras que não conheço, cujo tem várias.  Meu amigo de quem falei tem me ensinado bastante, mas também aprendi de outros amigos brasileiros e por ouvindo músicas brasileiras.

Na minha opinião, nessas duas frases inglêses, a palavra _illegally_ funciona como advérbio, porque modifica _issued_, que esta sendo utilizada (usada?) como adjetivo na frase.  Seria igual nas frases portuguêses também com a palavra _regiamente_, que funciona como advérbio?

A palavra mocinha significa o mesmo do que garotinha, ou tem uma diferença sutil?  Imaginei que mocinha seria (for?) um pouco mais educado do que garotinha, mais não sei.  A terminação significa jovem ou pequena?  Eu tentava falar "garota ou menina ou moça pequena que gosta de samba (de gafieira)".  Tem outro jeito de dizer isso numa maneira mais elegante?


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Não se preocupe com o vocabulário. Você o assimilará mais e mais, à medida que se expor ao idioma. Duma forma ou doutra, enfrento problema semelhante com o alemão que a minha amiga E. Neuhauser, de Freiburg im Breisgau, Alemanha, vem pacientemente me ensinando por email.

Obrigado pelas explicações sobre _illegally_, sambamocinha! Pode Sim, pode usar/utilizar _utilizada_ ou _usada_. Como dizem popularmente, "o que vier na rede é peixe"! Acho que sim. Acho que _regiamente_ funciona como advérbio. Só estou esperando @machadinho se pronunciar a respeito [disso].

Vamos ver. _Mocinha = _moça pequena. _Garotinha_ = garota pequena; pequena criança ou pequena adolescente do sexo feminino. Não sei explicar essa diferença, mas eu usaria automaticamente ou preferiria dizer "mocinha". Aqui no Nordeste, ouço muito dizer "menina". Ex.: "Ô menina, venha já pra cá tomar banho!" — Não ouço "mocinha" nem "garotinha", mas o pessoal da cintura do Brasil pra baixo diz, sim, "mocinha" e "garotinha".

Deixe-me ver... _Imaginei que fosse _um pouco mais educado... _Imaginei que seria_ um pouco mais educado... travei. Acho que @machadinho, @guihenning e quem mais estiver lendo esse post devem saber a diferença entre essa e a outra frase. Voltando à mocinha e à garotinha, a terminação significa, sim, jovem e/ou pequena. Se há outra maneira de dizer isso? Há, sim. Pensei em "mocinha do samba" cujas palavras, juntas, dão "mocinhadosamba". Maneira mais elegante: "amante do samba". Os outros foreiros devem sugerir outras maneiras.

Vejo que tem problema com o pronome relativo _cujo_. Ele ficou solto no seu post. O que você quis realmente dizer com "cujo tem várias"? Se tiver dúvidas, você pode 1) consultar tópicos já discutidos sobre o assunto no fórum ou, se não houver um tópico que se amolde à questão que deseja discutida, 2) abrir um. Pelas normas do fórum, não podemos discutir vários assuntos num só tópico. @Vanda, a moderadora deste fórum e do fórum Português-Español, sempre nos orienta a consultar o banco de dados deste e daquele fórum para não criarmos tópicos repetidos ou já discutidos. Até logo!

Mais um _edit_:

A propósito, _beijãozão > beijão_ > _beijo_ > _beijinho_, necessarily in that order.


----------



## sambamocinha

Eu quis dizer "dos quais" tem várias, e nao "cujo".  Eu esqueci... Desculpe e obrigada pela sua ajuda, Marcio!
Talvez "muitas" seja melhor do que várias (palavras que eu não conheço).
Até mais!


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Nesse caso, sugiro "... vocês dizem (escrevem) muitas palavras que não conheço..." Não precisa de "cujo(a)"! Como você diria? _You can write it cujo-less? You can do it cujo-less? You can go it cujo-less?_



sambamocinha said:


> [...] É graças ao google translate que eu posso entendê-los[...]


Tente também o "Bing translator" (Tradutor em linha Bing). Eu o uso para traduzir alemão para português. Às vezes traduz melhor que o Google.


----------



## Vanda

About cujo usage you might have some ideas in the discussions listed here... then, you can open another thread if they are not particularly helpful. 
Discussões no fórum com a(s) palavra(s) "cujo" no título:

...cujo saldos quer visualizar...
cujo in modern spoken EU-portuguese
cujo o/ cujo
cujo, cuja
que o/a NOME dele/dela para cujo/cuja em PB
Uso de "cujo"


----------



## sambamocinha

Marcio wrote:

"Mais um _edit_:

A propósito, _beijãozão > beijão_ > _beijo_ > _beijinho_, necessarily in that order.[/QUOTE]

Obrigada, Marcio.  A lista vai de mais carinhoso à esquerda até menos à direita?  E as palavras beijocas ou beijokas vão onde?  

E, só para saber e entender completamente, na sua opinião, dentre todas essas palavras, tem algumas que você não recomenda para mim usar quando estou escrevendo mensagens para parentes e amigos não românticos?  Naturalmente, eu nunca queria dizer algo embaraçoso, e essas palavras podeme trazer perigo social aos estrangeiros!


----------



## guihenning

Since Márcio laid the list down, it's better if he responds, but here are some of my thoughts:
I think it's really hard to establish a degree of how sentimental or not these words can be. All of them can be either pretty neutral or romantic and sweet, it all depends on the person's intentions, rather than on an affix (in the above cases _-inho_ for diminutive and -_ão/ãozão_ for augmentative). Two friends can exchange texts and end the messages with '_beijos_', which is neutral. But they could still write '_beijão'_ and be just as neutral, it's on their intentions. '_beijãozão_' is probably an attempt of being nice and sweet, but even 'neutral' versions could convey the same meaning, by adding another word or possessive pronoun to make it explicit. "_beijos, minha linda_", for instance, is quite romantic and the word is simple and neutral: it has no affix, it isn't any special, in the writing sense, but it has that intention, the intention to be sweet and romantic; and of course '_minha linda_' which plays a major role on romantic meaning.
As for your last question, you can use any of them except '_beijãozão_', first cause it doesn't really exist, second cause from all those it's the only one that could, by itself, give an impression the person's trying to be romantically nice. I think the only reason why one could say so is because it has an extra affix (zão), cause '_beijão_' can still be quite neutral among friends or family. There's also "_grande beijo!_" which you can use with family or friends, too.
So only a small part of the whole thing is conveyed by the sole word, simply. The thing is on the intentions behind, at least on this case.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Às vezes eu termino meus emails com "Beijinhos" quando escrevo para E. Neuhauser, minha amiga com quem aprendo alemão. Aliás, ela tomou essa iniciativa; eu a imitei.

_Beijãozão_ implica um beijo maior que um beijão (ou grande beijo), que, por sua vez, implica um beijo maior que um simples beijo, que, por sua vez, implica um beijo maior que um simples beijinho e este último implica algo maior que o gesto ou a mímica de dar um osculozinho (NE) - osculinho (SE).


----------

